# EL CANAL NEGOCIOS TV ES LA POLLA JODERRR NI BERNARDO GARCIA, NI CAVA NI EL PUTO FEO DE GIL....



## JJEJEJEJE (5 Sep 2022)

SON LA POLLA JODERRRRRRRRRRRRR
DEBERÍAN TENER UN JODIDO CANAL DE TV Y SER LA CADENA MAS VISTA DE ESPAÑA



ME GUSTA VER SIEMPRE LA APERTURA DEL MERCADO CON ELLOS.

PUTOS CRACKS MACHO


----------



## Klapaucius (5 Sep 2022)

Es como Burbuja TV en cuanto a pesimismo y toxicidad. Apuesto porque pillan ideas de aquí.


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Javier.Finance (5 Sep 2022)

Muchas gracias, no lo conocía. Actualizan a diario? A que hora?


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Sep 2022)

Esta bien. Al menos no parece un vendido. Eso si, que se suba un poco los pantalones o compre una talla mas


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (5 Sep 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Esta bien. Al menos no parece un vendido. Eso si, que se suba un poco los pantalones o compre una talla mas



NO TE METAS CON EL
;(


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Muchas gracias, no lo conocía. Actualizan a diario? A que hora?



Van dando noticias económicas constantemente. Son pesimistas, sí, pero te dan la información sin manipular por el gobierno, como hacen las teles, radios y periódicos.


----------



## espinete2004 (5 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> SON LA POLLA JODERRRRRRRRRRRRR
> DEBERÍAN TENER UN JODIDO CANAL DE TV Y SER LA CADENA MAS VISTA DE ESPAÑA
> 
> 
> ...



Menos mal que no cotiza en bolsa....


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO TE METAS CON EL
> ;(



Es una critica estetica constructiva. Si quiere fresh chortins no puede ir con ese look desaguisado


----------



## Pirrakas (5 Sep 2022)

En mi vida tengo dos referentes, uno es Monseñor Rouco Varela, el otro, el gran Jose Antonio Vizner


----------



## Invekt (5 Sep 2022)

Ya que es un hilo de este señor... una pregunta, es posible recuperar un hilo de una cuenta borrada?


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Van dando noticias económicas constantemente. Son pesimistas, sí, pero te dan la información sin manipular por el gobierno, como hacen las teles, radios y periódicos.



Cómo de pesimistas? Muy pesimistas, súper pesimistas o nivel burbuja?


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cómo de pesimistas? Muy pesimistas, súper pesimistas o nivel burbuja?



Digamos que bastante realistas, que es casi como ser nivel burbuja


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Digamos que bastante realistas, que es casi como ser nivel burbuja



El realismo no es pesimista, se ciñe a lo objetivo. Lo de burbuja es muchas veces de psiquiatra


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El realismo no es pesimista, se ciñe a lo objetivo. Lo de burbuja es muchas veces de psiquiatra



Cierto, pero es que el panorama europeo pinta muy feo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cierto, pero es que el panorama europeo pinta muy feo.



Sin duda, pero es que en los todos los temas se escoge siempre la versión más catastrofista y se retuerce hasta el paroxismo. Es una pena, porque le quita mucha credibilidad


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Sin duda, pero es que en los todos los temas se escoge siempre la versión más catastrofista y se retuerce hasta el paroxismo. Es una pena, porque le quita mucha credibilidad



No, en realidad el canal no es catastrofista, solo es crítico con la política europea.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No, en realidad el canal no es catastrofista, solo es crítico con la política europea.



Eso es otra cosa


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Sep 2022)

Son burbujeros fijo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (5 Sep 2022)

Emiten en directo en YT, y luego suben rápido los vídeos.

Es uno de los pocos sitios donde puede uno seguir la actualidad económica de forma pasiva.


----------



## Baubens2 (5 Sep 2022)

No conocía a estos foreros


----------



## apolyon (5 Sep 2022)

Brutal..muchas gracias florero- 


JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> SON LA POLLA JODERRRRRRRRRRRRR
> DEBERÍAN TENER UN JODIDO CANAL DE TV Y SER LA CADENA MAS VISTA DE ESPAÑA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jlmmin37 (5 Sep 2022)

Siempre están anunciando el Apocalipsis. Por cierto ¿se sabe quien los financia?


----------



## Ballenero37 (5 Sep 2022)

Puede que la licencia la hayan obtenido cuando estaba el PP, aunque en eso son imparciales y daria igual el partido que gobierne.
Yo solicite en el 2011 una para FM y al final me aburri de esperar, dos y tres años sin respuesta, me escriben mas tarde que iria al concurso, es en un juicio a presentar mi propuesta. Ya me habia cansado y no fui.


----------



## Jomach (5 Sep 2022)

La triada mágica, el Kroos Modric Casemiro de la economía: Vizner, Marc Vidal y el más grande, Don Lorenzo Ramírez.


----------



## Jomach (5 Sep 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es una critica estetica constructiva. Si quiere fresh chortins no puede ir con ese look desaguisado



Para fresh chortins las que tiene por la tarde...


----------



## Felson (5 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Es como Burbuja TV en cuanto a pesimismo y toxicidad. Apuesto porque pillan ideas de aquí.



Pues es una idea lo de Burbuja Tv, con mil canales como mil hilos, y cada cual con su público y todos saliendo con máscaras o nuestra careta puesta para poder decir la verdad de lo que pensamos de tanto HDLGP suelto y no suelto. No es mala idea. La cadena se forraría con los anuncios de Nocilla y Larios pero hechos para arrechos y no esa tontería del jamón indirecto.


----------



## mensch_maschine (5 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El realismo no es pesimista, se ciñe a lo objetivo. Lo de burbuja es muchas veces de psiquiatra



El 99% de los casos. Lo que ocurre en burbuja es que el pesimismo se junta con los deseos de destrucción y miseria.


----------



## pamplinero (5 Sep 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Para fresh chortins las que tiene por la tarde...



Queremos fotos!!!
Joder, ya que vamos a morir, que lo hagamos contentos.


----------



## Jomach (5 Sep 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Queremos fotos!!!
> Joder, ya que vamos a morir, que lo hagamos contentos.







No son despampanantes, es obvio, pero fíjate, qué dicción tan notable, qué saber estar y qué manejo de los temas que están hablando.
Me resultan atractivas por el simple hecho de estar en las antípodas de la Charo estándar con menos modales que un aborigen de Papúa y menos conocimiento que un cochino de destete.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (6 Sep 2022)

Son buenos ... mira que yo soy mas de izquierda , Economia pura , me gusta el programa sin sesgos politicos .

La economia es como las matematicas no deberian tener sesgos politicos.

Me gusta bastante lo recomiendo , verdades como puños , datos , claves.

de momento no defrauda un 10 .

Ademas cuando hay noticia importante el presentador o director del programa hace un pequeño resumen este donde este . 

Nada que ver con la mierda de todologos que no hacen mas que mentirnos en la TV .


----------



## George Orwell (6 Sep 2022)

A mí no me disgustan. Teniendo en cuenta el nivel del perrodismo español, estos al menos no manipulan descaradamente y muestran sus fuentes.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (6 Sep 2022)

Pues eso que quieren ahuecar el accionariado y tirar de cortos que todo se va al guano pero está bien


----------



## EnergiaLibre (6 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> SON LA POLLA JODERRRRRRRRRRRRR
> DEBERÍAN TENER UN JODIDO CANAL DE TV Y SER LA CADENA MAS VISTA DE ESPAÑA
> 
> 
> ...



A MÍ ME GUSTA VER SIEMPRE LA CAÍDA DEL MERCADO CON ELLOS


----------



## Vulcan86 (6 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Es como Burbuja TV en cuanto a pesimismo y toxicidad. Apuesto porque pillan ideas de aquí.




Jajajaj seeeehh


----------



## Rovusthiano (6 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> SON LA POLLA JODERRRRRRRRRRRRR
> DEBERÍAN TENER UN JODIDO CANAL DE TV Y SER LA CADENA MAS VISTA DE ESPAÑA
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen un canal de TV. Puedes verlo con la lista de TDT Channels www.tdtchannels.com o directamente en su web.


----------



## ashe (6 Sep 2022)

jlmmin37 dijo:


> Siempre están anunciando el Apocalipsis. Por cierto ¿se sabe quien los financia?



por lo visto lo financian rusos, lo leí por aquí hace unos meses cuando empezaron a pillar algo de fama


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

CALIDADDDDDDDD
GOZADLOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lovecraf (8 Sep 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Muchas gracias, no lo conocía. Actualizan a diario? A que hora?



Es una tele en si misma. Emiten en diferentes plataformas creo que en Movistar pero también se puede ver en directo desde el teléfono a través de su app. Yo no se quien financia a negocios tv pero pasta deben tener. Tienen sus platós sus presentadoras sus analistas etc etc.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Es una tele en si misma. Emiten en diferentes plataformas creo que en Movistar pero también se puede ver en directo desde el teléfono a través de su app. Yo no se quien financia a negocios tv pero pasta deben tener. Tienen sus platós sus presentadoras sus analistas etc etc.



HOY HAN IDO A BRUSELAS PARA CUBRIR LO DEL BCE
SON LA POLLA


----------

